# Control of Dallisgrass and Johnson grass.



## GaryMcc (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm trying to find a product that will control Johnson grass and Dalllisgrass in bermuda hay fields. The only effective control agents that I have been told about aren't labled for hay fields. I have spoken to one chemical company and their recommendation is Plateau but at $150.00 per gallon it may not be cost effective. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Maverick works well but if you only have a few spots I prefer a weed wiper with Roundup. The Johnson Grass greens up and grows faster than the bermuda. It's pretty pricy as well


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

If I remember right, Cimmaron should take care of your dallisgrass (Used to be Ally), it is applied post emergence. Prowl H20 should help with Johnsongrass, it needs to be applied as a preemergent before the bermuda breaks dormancy. I have used Maverick in the past and it does a fairly good job on johnsongrass as well.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Maverick or it's successor will do the job.

I found out when the sprayer was not turned off turning on bermudagrass that it will still get johnsongrass but will not hurt the bermudagrass.

In the bad old days folks used an arsenic herbicides to kill johnsongrass and dallasgrass.


----------

